# Help with Cyclogest please



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

I have asked for cyclogest from my Con (after reading a post about it) and he agreed I could have it for my iui cycle this month.

Should I use my front or behind?? It states I should use it from the day after insemination for IUI, and to use for 18 days, is this right?? I am on 400mg twice a day...
The instructions don't say it should be used for fertility

Also my egg quality/estrogen blood test was 759 on the last test and 380 on the one before - is this normal??

I guess I am trying to have control the only way I can - which is to know as much as I can about what I am using/doing....  

Thanks, love Emma x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Emma,

I never used cyclogest with IUI so i cant be that helpful- however, when used with IVF it makes no difference as to whether you use the front or back door- The front door is messier, but the back door can cause bloating and lots of wind lol Some people find that they get urges to go to the toilet following insertion and this may encourage you to use the front door, however the pessaries dissolve relatively quickly (20-30 mins) so try not to worry too much.

I would follow the instructions regarding the number of days etc... twice a day is a normal amount.

Good luck with your tx

Ali
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I am on cyclogest only once a day.  I have for the majority of the time used the backdoor as worried front may give me thrush.  I did use them front last week as had the runs (sorry tmi!), I have to say I find them easier back as cause a bit of mess the other way.
I also like to keep a full check of my secretions (frantic knicker checker iyswim!)

they do give you wind!

good luck strawbs

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Emma   

I wasn't prescribed Cyclogest when I did my IUI cycles but was given them for IVF & ICSI. For each of my 3 attempts I was prescribed the pessaries twice daily for my   but this can vary with clinics.

It really doesn't matter whether you use the front or back door, it's a personal choice   They are absorbed in the same way whatever you do. With my first IVF attempt I couldn't imagine using the back door  so I inserted them in the front. I found it very messy & I felt "full" of pessary. That attempt failed & I went on to do ICSI & decided I couldn't fact that again so opted for the back door which shocked me. I found this much better, it was far less messy but  wind can be a problem. I'm sure you will do what's right for you, whichever you are comfortable with.

Sending you lots of        for this tx cycle, hope it goes well.

Erica.xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Strawbs, Ali and Erica - 

Thanks so much for replying - I have just got my knickers in a twist!!!

Love Emma


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emma

I was prescribed cyclogest from the day of basting and was told it didn't matter if you used the front or back door - that the body would absorb as much as it needed regardless, I think its just a personal choice.  I used the front door as I didn't like the idea of the back door, not really sure why.

I was only prescribed 400mgs once a day and I use them at night just before bed.  I am still using them now.

They do cause a bit of mess if you use the front door and my main s/e were wind   and bloating.

Wishing you lots of luck.

Jane xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

My experience.
1st time IUI, 1st time on cyclogest.
Started using it in the backdoor, got terrible runs, and very sore and itchy, so switched to front since 3 days - and I took advice from here and I lie down for 20 - 30 mins after.
I'm on 7dpiui and I've had a terrible headache, I really don't know if it's anything to do with the cyclogest but have been completely useless today  because of it.  (I am prone to hormonal headaches / migraines anyway)
Cat


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Cat & Jane - 

Cat when did you start using yours? How long after basting?? - I hope your headache goes - are you drinking plenty of water??

I think I will start with the front door....

Emma xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Emma,
I started 400mg a day on the night of the IUI, so I've taken 8 days so far (tonight will be the 9th)
Cat


----------

